# Officer Who Busted 'Son Of Sam' Dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ED ROBINSON*
_New York Post_

March 13, 2006 -- A hero detective who helped arrest "Son of Sam" killer David Berkowitz has died.

Detective John Falotico, a 36-year police veteran, passed away at his New Jersey home Saturday at age 82.

Berkowitz admitted to Falotico he was the notorious "Son of Sam" on the night of his August 1977 arrest.

Detectives had gone to Berkowitz's Yonkers home after he got a parking ticket in Brooklyn near the scene of the last of his six murders.

Falotico asked the serial killer, "Now that I've got you, who have I got?"His chilling response was, "I'm Sam."

Falotico had already had a stellar career, helping to put away such organized-crime figures as Joe Gallo, Joe Bonnano and Carmine Persico as an 18-year member of former Manhattan District Attorney Frank Hogan's elite detective squad.

He is survived by a sister, several nieces and nephews and his ex-wife.

He will be waked tomorrow from 2 to 4 p.m. and 7 to 9 p.m. at the Brunswick Memorial Funeral Home, 454 Cranbury Road, East Brunswick, N.J. Funeral services will be 10:45 a.m. Wednesday at the funeral home.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Rest in peace brother, you made us proud.


----------

